# Tree saddle question???



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I finally came across a decent used tree saddle that's didn't cost a fortune. So I plan on using it this year and I was just curious what everyone uses as there platform? I know guys use ameristep tree steps set up on a ratchet strap but they don't make these type of steps anymore. Are there any other solutions out there? I have heard of climbing paws but they are a little expensive.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I just use three screw in steps. One at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I have one of the ameristep strap set ups, also use screw in steps, but my favorite platform is the hand climber portion of a lone wolf hand climber stand, I love this set up. I bought it on ebay a while back.


----------



## fredbear55 (Jul 5, 2011)

I find a tree with large branches to stand on, steps are not leagale on state land, also I have used stacking sticks.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

The steps are still available, here they are on the GM website: 
="http://http://www.gandermountain....m/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=402736

I use a couple of these on one strap and it works fine for me.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

I seen that they are still up on the gander mountain website but they are sold out or out of stock. I may email the climbing paws people and see if they could put a couple of the climbing paws on a single strap it might be a special order deal but it would work out nice. Anyone want to get rid of some strap on tree steps I am in the market lol.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i use the strap on steps.

if they are unavailable, seems like they would be pretty easy to fabricate..


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that paws make a strap with 4 paws for platform.


----------

